# Dcc w/sound



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Looking at some HO DCC engines.. why is it that the price nearly quadruples just to add sound? Is it really worth the trouble? I mean I can get a decent bachmann for $ 100 or so DCC ready. With sound its $450... large difference for someone on a budget. Is there another creative cheaper way to get the sound effects to your layout or should I just save forever and pay the big bucks. I think the sound options are awesome.. but.. 4 locos no sound.. or 1 with sound.. you know what I mean?


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

I have been looking for the same thing and have found the Bachmann Spectrum 2-8-0 to be around $107. Try Trainworld.
But it is not available, sold out. It's not easy finding a good one. For me I'm loking for a 2-8-2 with a Tsunami on board. Good Luck if you find a good one with price please let me know too.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Deboardfan,
My suggestion is to look for engines that come with DCC on board and enough room inside to hold a speaker. Some models have the speaker holes in the tender already. I have a Bachmann GS4 SP daylight with dcc on board. In the printout from the bachmann site you can search for a model and see the schematic for the parts list. In my model the holes for the speaker are already in there. It was very simple to install a Digitrax SDH164D into the tender. I popped out the Bachmann DCC chip cut the wires for the 8 pin harness and soldered the wires from the SDH164D to the harness and plugged it in. Works great. It's not a Tsunami but it only costs about $40 for the sound decoder with included speaker. Another easy conversion is in some of the HO Kato engines. Digitrax offers a DCC/sound board replacements for the factory DC board that pops into place with little fuss. The engine has a speaker enclosure that fits the Digitrax sound board's speaker. No soldering required for this job. The Digitrax sound board for the Kato F40PH is model number is SDH164K1C. It costs about $45.
Hope this helps.
-Art


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I love sound equipped engines. Look around for deals, they're out there. I picked up an Athearn Genesis SD60i DCC + Sound for $179 a bit back.

Or you can convert an engine. I paid $50 for a Proto1000 GP15 (nice runner), put another ~$75 into a decoder, speaker and made my own speaker enclosure out of sheet stryene and for $125 I've got a DCC/Sound equiped GP15.

www.trainworldonline seems to have the best prices.

Just looked and there are some Proto2000 DCC/Sound E6a's for $160 (QSI Sound)

http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...egory=89&x=31&y=12&PAGEN_1=5&find_section=425

RS-27 for $129

http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...egory=89&x=31&y=12&PAGEN_1=6&find_section=425

U28B DCC + Sound $159

http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...egory=89&x=31&y=12&PAGEN_1=6&find_section=425

U30B DCC + Sound $119

http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...egory=89&x=31&y=12&PAGEN_1=6&find_section=425

The deals are out there, you just need to look for them....


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I think I rather purchase a locomotive with all the sound on board so not to mess with it. The Tsunami for me is the best sounding item. And Bachmann now using this system.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

lilpuu said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I rather purchase a locomotive with all the sound on board so not to mess with it. The Tsunami for me is the best sounding item. And Bachmann now using this system.


All of these are Spectrum DCC + Sound equipped.....

Bachmann Spectrum 2-10-2 DCC & Sound for $149

http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...gory=91&x=36&y=10&PAGEN_1=6&find_section=1763

Same engine as above but different roadname for $99 (Still DCC/Sound)

http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...egory=91&x=36&y=10&PAGEN_1=6&find_section=176

Spectrum Streamlined 4-8-4 DCC/Sound $149 (NICE)

http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...egory=91&x=36&y=10&PAGEN_1=6&find_section=176

Russian 2-10-0 $149

http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...egory=91&x=36&y=10&PAGEN_1=7&find_section=176

2-6-6-2 Articulated w/DCC/Sound $169

http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...egory=91&x=36&y=10&PAGEN_1=7&find_section=176


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks but the only maximum driver I can go with is 2-8-0. I'm using 18r tracks.
Maybe 22" . Your 2-2-4 would that be ok for 18"r?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

2-2-4?


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry to many numbers I have to deal with.
4-4-0


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow nice links scott
thanks!
I noticed the soundtrax ones are cheaper than the tsunami setup.


I love this one
2-6-6-2 Articulated w/DCC/Sound $169


My wife is from Maryland.. so wants me to stick with Maryland theme


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

I have also been looking at the bachmann DCC controller.. I know its limited and not many fans of it here but for what I need and have read others in similar situations would work fine. I only plan on having one medium size layout and running at most 3 trains at once. I prefer having the switches manual anyway. As long as I can do that and control sound im cool with it. Worst case, upgraded and sell their bachmann online later if i do get a bigger house.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

lilpuu said:


> Sorry to many numbers I have to deal with.
> 4-4-0


A 4-4-0 would work fine on 18" R track. Basically think about it this way. The drive wheels are all in a straight line, the more drivers you have, the longer that straight line is. Straight lines don't like going through corners. The middle drive wheels want to bind up in the curve and jump the track.

At 18" R I would really stick with a 4 or 6-wheel driver configuration (just my opinion) mainly because while an 8 driver engine may work, it's going to look funny going around that tight of a corner (massive overhang)


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

I have been reading he reviews on the Bachmann Spectrum. They say it either runs good or does not. Without going to high on price what would anyone recommend as a good brand to go with that has the Tsunami sound on board?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Just go to their search engine and type in tsunami. Looking like Spectrum is the only one with factory equipped Tsunami in steam engines. Saw some Athearns in there but they were diesels.

http://www.trainworldonline.com/search.php?q=tsunami&x=36&y=5

My dad has quite a few Spectrum in his collection and likes them (he doesn't buy cheap engines)


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Just spent the last hour looking through your builds scott LOL... Love them. Man I want a basement. 
My 4 year old also is a thomas lover.. so will be Thomas/Maryland themed.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

deboardfam said:


> Just spent the last hour looking through your builds scott LOL... Love them. Man I want a basement.
> My 4 year old also is a thomas lover.. so will be Thomas/Maryland themed.


Thanks....Like most of my projects, they've gotten a little, well, large. Sure is fun though and keeps me out of trouble (my boys 4 & 7 both love it as well)

My plan to incorporate Steam, Thomas, etc into the layout in a way that makes sense is to have a tourist line/rail museum scene. That way I can have whatever the heck I want on the layout. I don't have a steep-twisting logging line, but man I want a 3-truck Shay....Climaxes, Heislers....I'm an engineer and I really get into the mechanicalness and ingenuity that went into each unique solution to a common problem. I see owning one of everything eventually (Ugh)


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

I think one of the above listed Bachmanns will be my first engine as well as their EZ Command system. Now just gotta find a place for a layout, ohh and the money. That is important too.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Dumb question.. I am a total noob and know nothing about this hobby. What does articulated on the loco mean?

Thats one thing I dont like about this hobby. I am an IT Analyst.. Tech Geek.
Kills me reading through this and having no clue what most of this stuff means.
Havent found a good resource for the basics. I know nothing about the hobby and nothing about real trains but am definately interested.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The driving trucks are articulated - i.e. they pivot & swing out from under the engine in corners (pivoting drivers as opposed to fixed drivers.) Typically used on curvier logging lines as making a gentle curve in a lot of that terrain just wasn't feasible. They went to the big articulated to get more tractive effort (more driving wheels = more power to the rails.)


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

Gee, if I ordered an articulated locomotive then I can make my turns on an 18"r 

Or NOT! sound like the articulated would be best all around????


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Personally I would avoid 18" R and would try to design my layout with as large a curve as possible. Don't limit yourself to a 4x8 sheet of plyboard as your max dimension, you may find that you can go bigger if you're smart with your space. I designed mine for a minimum 24" radius so that I can run basically anything. (Long passenger cars, 89 ft Tri-level car carriers, long intermodal cars, etc.) It's more than just the engine going through the curves.

If space is REALLY a premium (for example limited to 4x6 ft) - I'd go with a smaller scale like "N" Otherwise all you're going to have is a round loop and you'll get bored with it pretty quick.

What size room are you putting this in lilpuu?


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

I know what you mean. But I'm stuck with room space. Going with the N scale after I have purchased HO's. I like the N scale though. Are they quality stuff? Would the Power Pack work and do they have Tsunami for it? I don't think so.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

How big is the room? Can you go around the walls on a narrow shelf (say 12-18" deep) Is there a closet that you could tuck part of a loop into to save room space, etc. In designing my layouts I've done a ton of research and have reviewed track plans for hundreds of layouts. There are all kinds of ways of maximizing the space available that will allow you to run larger curves without necessarily taking up more space. a 4x6 in the middle of a room takes up 8x10 in space. Put that same layout against the walls on shelves and you can have the room for both.

Even better if you have pics of the room so I can have an idea of any obstructions, etc to design around.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

LOL super thread hijack!

Just found the most amazing thing on ebay I am bidding on for my kid.. afraid to post it because afraid it would get bid out from underneath me.


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

It is small. I was thinking if I had to to build sections that I could match up the height and add it to the existing table as add-ons.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

lilpuu....let's keep this discussion in your other thread

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8606


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

deboardfam said:


> Wow nice links scott
> thanks!
> I noticed the soundtrax ones are cheaper than the tsunami setup.
> 
> ...


I might be late on this but I found a 2-10-2 Bachmann Spectrum with DCC and Tsunami for $99 on trainworld.com. The articulated one you found will have an easier time with the 18" turns but the price on this one is SWEET!
-Art


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Awesome.. I didnt see that one on there. Have the direct link?
Is this the one you posted was sold out in another thread?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

deboardfam said:


> Awesome.. I didnt see that one on there. Have the direct link?
> Is this the one you posted was sold out in another thread?


Same engine as above but different roadname for $99 (Still DCC/Sound)

http://www.trainworldonline.com/cata...nd_section=176


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Deboardfan,
Here is a link hope it works for you. If not Ill send it via PM.
http://www.trainworldonline.com/catalog/category/detail.php?id=6035&find_section=960
No the one for $79 was sold out but it did not have sound that was a different wheel arrangement. I think it was on ModelTrainStuff.com.
-Art


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice! Thanks.. 
I found an ebay seller who deals in all bachmann with some good prices too. Bidding on a susquehanna just like the above. 

Do these have working smoke?


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

deboardfam said:


> Nice! Thanks..
> I found an ebay seller who deals in all bachmann with some good prices too. Bidding on a susquehanna just like the above.
> 
> Do these have working smoke?


Nope no smoke. Smoke units are usually on really cheap and really expensive steamers not the medium priced ones. Most on the forum feel that smoke in HO scale is not very prototypical and the smoke leaves residue on your tracks. Most stay away from smoke units.
-Art


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah I heard that as well. Would be cool every once in a while though.

I am current high bidder! Woot.. buying my first train (hopefully). Dcc w/sound. Starting her out right.


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

I thought the soundtraxx and the Tsunami were the same? Same company.

I picked up the Power Cab and having a tough time finding a 4-4-0 Tsunami locomotive complete.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Found a good deal on a Bachmann DCC too.. ;-) Its coming together


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

lilpuu said:


> I thought the soundtraxx and the Tsunami were the same? Same company.
> 
> I picked up the Power Cab and having a tough time finding a 4-4-0 Tsunami locomotive complete.


Soundtraxx is the company name and tsunami is the name of their sound boards. Many will use the 2 names interchangeably. 
-Art


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

art just beat me to it but I was going to clarify that Soundtraxx is the maker of the TSUNAMIS sound decoder so they are the same amazing quality. Deboard, I feel like you are looking on Bachmanns website at the MAP price of the locomotives. Almost all of their sound engines except for a few really nice ones are a lot cheaper by about 50 percent normally. The only company this does not apply to is MTH which charges outrageuos 600+ for their steam engines and you get a few more features then the BLI 300 dollar ones but the MTH engines are not as friendly with DCC as BLI so doing programming can be difficult. 

There is also a reason why smoke is not put on any mid range or even low range DCC engines and only on High end DCC or low end DC engines. This is because the smoke unit requires a lot of power or amps that standard made decoders can not supply without frying the decoder so special decoders are required which cost more which is why they are only found in high end DCC locomotives.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Sweet thanks for the info.. I am watching my bids close.. hope everything works out.


----------

